

Bloomberg internally testing BTC ticker - nathancahill
http://www.cityam.com/blog/1376293102/bloomberg-confirms-it-internally-testing-bitcoin-ticker

======
nathancahill
More proof: [http://btcgeek.com/bitcoin-ticker-arrives-on-
bloomberg/](http://btcgeek.com/bitcoin-ticker-arrives-on-bloomberg/)

